# Engine Machining



## Eurotuned911s (Oct 3, 2012)

If Anyone is looking for Regular engine machining to high performance machining There is a place just outside the GTA Motex!! over 30 years of experience .. including old aircooled service to vr6 and 1.8t Also very well known for their Porsche and Ferrari performance work. 

For inquiries call bill 416 236 3194


----------



## Eurotuned911s (Oct 3, 2012)

Does all the Race engine Machining for eurotune.ca


----------

